
How to beat Google, part I - pietro
http://www.skrenta.com/2007/03/how_to_beat_google_part_1.html
======
BrandonM
I have always wondered why it's necessary to _beat_ Big Company X. I recall
reading some writings by Eric Raymond when he remarked that competition is
good for the consumer, and thus anyone who is trying to quell competition (Mic
_cough_ sof _cough_ ) is intrinsically hurting the general populace.

That said, the article, in my mind, is actually presenting ways to compete
with Google, which is definitely A Good Thing. The title, however, could use a
little work. I think it's important for us to avoid the mindset of, "This
company is highly profitable, so I want to figure how to beat them and steal
their revenue," and instead shift to, "This company is doing a great job, but
I can provide a valuable service by improving upon such and such feature." In
a market where there are hundreds of options and new ones appearing every day,
the most important thing is to provide a new, valuable service. If you can do
that, the users will come.

------
Elfan
As I read this I kept thinking of Paul Buchheit's presentation from startup
school.

How are any of the authors propositions either A) Fundamentally different or
B) an order of magnitude better?

------
motoko
yawn.

